# New wading belts



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Y'all asked for it- now you've got it! EZ Wade's New Low-Profile Wadepack. Our newly designed Wadepack has the comfort of the
Original Wide series only this Wadepack is half the height of its
predecessor. The Low-profile measures 4" tall- giving you a similar feel of
our Original Wide Series pack with less foam- this removes
the bulk that some anglers don't like. Currently the Low-profile wadepack
comes in one size 36"- depending on body shape this wadepack should fit a
waist from 30" to 42". 
Go to www.ezwade.com to order your new wade pack and get ***free shipping***when you use promo code: 2cool2014. 
Order now!


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Love my EZ Wade belt. I wasn't sure if I would like the smaller one but its still very comfortable, just not as bulky.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Mike's lady is top notch Stripper quality.  Please please buy his wade belts so Dirty Diana will hang around his booth at the trade shows.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

EZ Wade said:


> Y'all asked for it- now you've got it! EZ Wade's New Low-Profile Wadepack. Our newly designed Wadepack has the comfort of the
> Original Wide series only this Wadepack is half the height of its
> predecessor. The Low-profile measures 4" tall- giving you a similar feel of
> our Original Wide Series pack with less foam- this removes
> ...


where's the Lime Green, lol, is HookSpit carrying them? Thanks again.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

*New wade packs*

Green is coming and Hookspit is the go-to for EZ Wade.


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally someone who understands the show. Buy more wade belts!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Mike's lady is top notch Stripper quality. Please please buy his wade belts so Dirty Diana will hang around his booth at the trade shows.


So is there going to be a stripper pole at the next Houston fishing Show? Chicken Boy's blow up doll is getting a little dated. Time to up the game fellas.

And I'm glad I passed on the belts at this year's show. Those new belts look bad a**. And no I was not being a cheapster. Me and my son have 2 belts that aren't wore out yet. My blessing and curse is a 15 year old son that's my best fishing partner and #1 dependent. What I have to have is a double expenditure.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Ill be waiting for Green

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I have a Wade Aid that I have used for probably 10 years now. I love it. These look awfully similar. I thought I read on here that Wade Aid had closed their doors. Are you guys the same owners? It is good to see that I have a place to replace my belt should I ever loose my Wade Aid. The rod holder on the left hand side is awesome when handling a fish.


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I've heard nothing but good things about Wade-Aid. EZ Wade has been in business since 2003. I'm positive you will be happy us and our products too!



makoclay said:


> I have a Wade Aid that I have used for probably 10 years now. I love it. These look awfully similar. I thought I read on here that Wade Aid had closed their doors. Are you guys the same owners? It is good to see that I have a place to replace my belt should I ever loose my Wade Aid. The rod holder on the left hand side is awesome when handling a fish.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is my favorite picture of the EZ Wade in action. I have never seen such a multifunctional wading belt.


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarge Customs said:


> Here is my favorite picture of the EZ Wade in action. I have never seen such a multifunctional wading belt.


Thank you Sarge and I want to give a shout out to that "big sexy" wader Trey Pearson for sending us that pic. Thanks man


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Order yours today! www.ezwade.com


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Sarge Customs said:


> Here is my favorite picture of the EZ Wade in action. I have never seen such a multifunctional wading belt.


My cousin picked up for him and myself this week, and I can not tell you how awesome that picture is lol. Taking a leak with my old wading belt was a freaking pain n the a**


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

txwader247 said:


> I can not tell you how awesome that picture is lol. Taking a leak with my old wading belt was a freaking pain n the a**


I can't agree with you more, once I saw that pic I had to try it out for myself and it works!


----------



## Hollis F (Feb 17, 2013)

I received mine yesterday and I love it! Great product!


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Hollis F said:


> I received mine yesterday and I love it! Great product!


That's awesome Hollis. Thank you! Send us pics... [email protected]


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## FlyItAll (Aug 3, 2013)

Look great! Any chance you will make one for fly rods?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

Times running out- ***free shipping*** Don't forget to enter promo code: "2cool2014" Order now!!


----------



## EZ Wade (Sep 5, 2013)

FlyItAll said:


> Look great! Any chance you will make one for fly rods?


We appreciate that! Have you tried one on yet? We can do almost anything... Give me a call and let's discuss.

281-815-3799


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

FlyItAll said:


> Look great! Any chance you will make one for fly rods?


I don't do a hole lot of fly fishing but I understand the problem with holding the rod. Could you just cut a slit in the PVC kind of like some rod holders are made just a little deeper? I think that would be a simple solution


----------

